# Recommend an Arborist Helmet



## Snorider (Oct 25, 2017)

Please, any recommendations?


----------



## Climb Higher (Oct 25, 2017)

Got a few Petzl Vertex vent helmets recently. Light, vented, easy adjustment via thumb wheels. one size fits all which means its a bit bigger than needed shell than guys with small heads like me. In bike helmets there are sizes for a closer fit profile, oh well. Webbing inside with air space between helmet top and your head. Great place to store bandana, warm cap, etc. Only weak point is the chin strap is too far forward, very near your eyes, and the chin strap snap is small and hard to unlatch after a few hours of hand work. 

Also got a Kask super plasma. I like the ear muffs they sell that snap on, very good ones. Better chin strap and latch. Also, Kask adds bike helmet like styrofoam material between the cron of your head and the top of the helmet. No storage there but maybe better protection. 

Both are good, i have the ground man wear the Kask, and climber wear the Petzl figuring ground needs more protection from falling stuff, climber needs lighter and more vents. 

of course the cool kids get Phanner helmets with Seneca radios built in, maybe someday....


----------



## Snorider (Oct 26, 2017)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## ATH (Oct 26, 2017)

I like the Petzl Vertex vent.


----------



## Snorider (Oct 26, 2017)

Climb higher. Just wanted to mention, that space between your head and the helmet is there in the event the helmet gets put to use. If you put stuff in there as storage and you take a fall or something hits you on the head well, it’s just as if you didn’t have the helmet in at all. The helmet is designed to have a specific amount of space there for shock load clearance.


----------



## Climb Higher (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah, I try to only put soft stuff in between crown webbing and Petzl helmet. The interesting thing is that Kask goes another direction - filling that space completely with styrofoam. I would assume it acts as a crumple zone, taking some of the force like a bike helmet would. My conclusion / best guess is that if you put stuff up in the Pezl it shouldn't be your car keys and anything hard, maybe only soft stuff, like that big wad of benjamins we each earn daily doing tree work, lol.


----------



## greengreer (Oct 28, 2017)

Best- pfanner protos
Lightest and most vented- petzl alvao vent
The vertex is a good lid if you like the suspension style.


----------



## arborlicious (Oct 28, 2017)

greengreer said:


> Best- pfanner protos


Best head protection but not so good for the ears - especially if you're next to the chipper.


----------



## Snorider (Oct 29, 2017)

The Kask Zenith is the one I am looking at. Meets z89.1. I don’t see many climbing helmets that do. The vents are one of the reasons. But to get the full set up with the face shield and muffs it’s way out of my budget.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 29, 2017)

The only one I’ve used this the Kask Plasma and it does the job. I don’t have the muffs for it because I wear earplugs at the moment. The Kask is much more comfortable than the Petzl rock climbing helmets I have used in the past so that is my only basis of comparison.


----------



## Snorider (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah that Kask is like 300 with all the goodies. $$$


----------



## greengreer (Nov 3, 2017)

Protos doesn't look so expensive when you realize how much a face shield and muffs add on to a kask or petzl. 
Why the zenith? Are you doing line clearance where they make you have a non vented helmet?


----------



## Griff93 (Nov 3, 2017)

@Climb Higher You can adjust the location of the chinstrap on Petzl Vertex helments. You just loosen it up and side it front to back. 

I really like the new version of a Vertex Vent. It's what I use daily. I have an older non vented one that has a totally different headgear where the adjust is in the back. It's not as comfortable as the new design with the thumb wheels on each side. From memory, I think the new design adjust the front and back of the headgear to make it smaller instead of adjusting only the back. 3M muffs are around $30 for the petzl helmets. They have given me good service for years. I'd gladly buy a Vertex again.


----------



## Snorider (Nov 4, 2017)

I am liking the Zenith because it meets z89.1 Class E rather than Class C. Need Class E for my wrk environment.


----------



## JTM (Nov 5, 2017)

Here’s mine. It’s a Kask plasma. I really like it but it is hot and the pads get soaked with sweat. Not so bad when working but take it off and put it back on - yuck. The muffs and visor are Hellberg safe 2 and they were hard to find. I think everything was less than 2 bills.


----------



## Snorider (Nov 5, 2017)

Good looking set-up


----------



## crotchclimber (Nov 6, 2017)

I've had a Protos for two years and wouldn't wear any other. When I have to wear a Petzl with comms for crane work I hate it. No face shield and clunky muffs. Also the Protos is broad enough to give a little shade, which I like.


----------



## ChipChomper (Nov 26, 2017)

I've used Petal Vertex Vent and Kask Super Plasma. My preference is for the Petzl because it is much easier to wash. The Kask grips my head better while climbing but the padding and velcro dots holding it on tear off when I tried to remove for cleaning. I used super glue to reattach the velcro and repair the pad and I was not real happy with the quality of it. If you do go with a Kask I would always wear a buff/bandana/do-rag on your head to reduce the need to clean because they can get rank with all that Styrofoam in there.


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 27, 2017)

i got one of these lids a year ago very happy lite comfy adjustable even for my pin head and nay to pricey,, the drop down eyes screen i thought was a bit silly but i used it more times than expected. oh i preffer to use ear butt plugs rather than clip on muffs so not sure how it fits up with snap in muffs 





note link is in OZ dollars 
https://www.stihl.com.au/STIHL-Prod...47874-1646/DYNAMIC-LIGHT-arborist-helmet.aspx




works well underground too


----------



## Snorider (Dec 24, 2017)

I got my Kask Zenith today. This helmet is amazing. The attachments are solid and super well integrated. Fit and finish....leather chin strap need I say more? Meets z89.1 class E!


----------



## Snorider (Dec 24, 2017)

Pics


----------



## treesmith (Dec 25, 2017)

Petzl vertex vent with msa chipper spec muffs and fancy ultravision(?) husky mesh screen, very nice when smacked in the face by a whippy branch when feeding the chipper!

It has the husky helmet attachment so muffs seal well and are comfortable.

Comfy, cool in stupid °c temp, also fitted with sena Bluetooth, link it to your phone and your groundies lid, even the car radio

Honey brothers in uk sell them complete (though plastic mesh visor and no sena) for less than just the shell in Oz

Best helmet I've used, my mate has the protos and loves it too

The Kasks I've seen fall apart and aren't that great


----------



## Snorider (Dec 25, 2017)

The sena is sweet!


----------



## ATH (Dec 26, 2017)

Just got a Kask Superplasma ordered from Tree Fund's sale for $60. Will probably save it for a while until the Vertex Vent needs replacing.


----------



## Chris Hatley (Dec 26, 2017)

What is tree funds sale?


----------



## ATH (Dec 26, 2017)

I had gotten a couple of emails that Tree Fund was having a 50% off sale on Dec 15. Here is their product site: https://squareup.com/store/treefund


----------



## Chris Hatley (Dec 27, 2017)

Cool, thanks for the link.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 6, 2018)

Protos May hands down be the ugliest helmet a grown man could wear . That said I like the CT and petzel , light and no inner guts that will stink like horse urine mid summer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 7, 2018)

this is real nice and light 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greengreer (Jan 7, 2018)

Those ct helmets look nice. 
After going to a protos, I could never go back. They're extremely well fitting, stable, and well thought out. It is hands down the best work helmet I've ever used. 
I do really like my alvao vent for rec climbing and light pruning, etc. Super light (without muffs) and well vented.


----------



## con707904 (Feb 4, 2018)

Pfanner Protos, best I've ever worn. You get used to the look after awhile!

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------

